# id staffordshire bull terrier



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

im wantin to know wat tipe of staffy this is its all one colour no markings at all?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

just a red staff mate, tehy dont need markings to be a "type"

a colour is a colour, its the body shape and conformation and breeding you should worry about not the frickin markings loL! :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

OH ALSO i would like to take the time to coo over the picture


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW HES ADORABLE I WANT A PUPPY STAFFY AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! WHY CANT THEY STAY LIKE THAT (bar the pooing, and peeing, and chewing the house up issue)


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Its a red.

As for what it is, it depends if its KC registered Staffie. If it isnt it could turn into anything..lol


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

im new to staffies, as in wat tipe they are blue red bristol, just wanted to no wat ya pay for that tipe of dog red as u described??


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

depends if he has papers man, if he does anything from £200 at a push for cheepest, to £500? maby more

blues your looking at around £700 + 

try to aim for papers, i know they cost more to get but then at least you know what breeding they have had, and the fact they should have been vetted (the parents anywho)

edit: with out papers anything £100+


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i know these dogs dont have papers but mam and dad can be seing and they are very very big boned strong dogs, papers would be great tho so wat wus ya pay for bich with no papers


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Chunky isnt always best, my lad wasnt chunky tbh he is now though, but long leggs, make sure the mum and dad are vetted.

But for that little guy ide say £250 , hes pretty chunky, but you defo want to make sure he has the history! you never know he might have a mix some where in there! make sure you are sure you want to hand the money over. There fricking nuts but you do it right you will have a partner for life 

good luck. How much are they asking for the pups?


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

£100 as they are movin to spain after deceber and they also have british bull dogs and i baught one about a hour agon i bitch i was just checkin to make sure i paid a reasonable price, the fella in the pic is my sister in laws i will get a pic up of my bitch now


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

thats pretty good i guess, Providing your happy go for it! 

tbh i have no papers for my lad, and so so soooooooooo wish i did! but alas i dont! but i still have him and always will hes my baby boy :flrt:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

heres honey


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

nice dog but does not look full staff might just be the pic but ive kept staffs for over 20 years and never seen a pup with that much loose skin around the neck area but still a lovly looking pup


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i have seing the mam and dad and they are 100%staffie, so unless they dont belong to them i seing i have being bumped :bash:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd say there is some mastiff in there somewhere...maybe bullmastiff or even mastiff!!!!
The head is totally worng for a staff pup.

A lot of people sell pups as something their not without papers you have no comeback.

It does look a super pup though and will probably be bigger than a staff..how old is it?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

reptile boy said:


> i have seing the mam and dad and they are 100%staffie, so unless they dont belong to them i seing i have being bumped :bash:


verrrrry saggy (skin wise)..


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say you've been bumped at £100 providing it's healthy.

Other than you wanted a staff really and to be honest if you 'really' wanted a staff then you'd have saved up and bought a KC reg one.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

saxon said:


> I'd say there is some mastiff in there somewhere...maybe bullmastiff or even mastiff!!!!
> The head is totally worng for a staff pup.
> 
> A lot of people sell pups as something their not without papers you have no comeback.
> ...


6weeks mastiff thats all i need i seing the to dogs mother and father and they were 100%staffie so i cant under stand y they could be mastif in them


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

did you see the dad or did you see both of the staffies?

All it takes is for a mastiff to creep up on mummy doggy and give her a right good seeing to when nobody is looking.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

Meko said:


> did you see the dad or did you see both of the staffies?
> 
> All it takes is for a mastiff to creep up on mummy doggy and give her a right good seeing to when nobody is looking.


no seing the bitch and the male , but that doesnt mean he aint got the bitch nailed bi a mastiff:whistling2:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

saxon said:


> I wouldn't say you've been bumped at £100 providing it's healthy.
> 
> Other than you wanted a staff really and to be honest if you 'really' wanted a staff then you'd have saved up and bought a KC reg one.


i have being wantin a staffie for some time and a blue was on my mind and then seing these for 100 pound as they are movin to spain and the house was stunnin and the both bitch and male was stunnin so never had a dout that there was any funny buisness going on now iv posted this people are sayin looks like mastiff!!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

She's a gorgeous pup! 

I don't know what my lad is exactly, but I really don't care. He's him and gorgeous regardless (and I suspect some mastiff in there too along with the staffy) He's got a fantastic nature, so welcoming and friendly and I couldn't wish for a better boy.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

im happy ether way i suppose but would of liked 100% staff:2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

saxon said:


> I'd say there is some mastiff in there somewhere...maybe bullmastiff or even mastiff!!!!
> The head is totally worng for a staff pup.
> 
> A lot of people sell pups as something their not without papers you have no comeback.
> ...


i would have agreed there, far to much skin! 

gorgeous either way! congratulations! :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Not a staff and not blue, it's a "normal" fawn mastiff cross by the looks of it. If it wasn't going for only £100 I would've seen Fila in that nose/muzzle, but there's a few wonky looking mastiff crosses that look that way around here. If you want a staff, you're going to be very disappointed with this one, chances are it will be a LOT bigger, and I would be reading into the health problems of mastiffs. 

£100 is a fair enough price for a mongrel/crossbreed pup though.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

tbh im not an expert with dogs but no way is that 100% staff (the 2nd pic) but OMG how gorgeous is she!!!! :flrt:...if u , u know, decide u dont want her anymore....let me know lol shes a stunner!!!
x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nose and head shape looks a little off and not short enough in the body for a full staffie?


i wouldnt be complaining for £100 though, thats a very nice looking puppy.

:flrt:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

another pic wat u say staffie has to be


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

also use said the first pic i put up was a red staffie and the 2 other pics of his sister is a mastif so correct me if im rong im abit confused:devil:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

whatever she is, shes a gorgeous puppy, id rather have a mastiff cross personally


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

reptile boy said:


> also use said the first pic i put up was a red staffie and the 2 other pics of his sister is a mastif so correct me if im rong im abit confused:devil:


Is that not because your first question was what type of staffy the pup was, because she was all one colour? So everyone was posting saying it was a red, cos there's only one type of staffy and that was the colour??

I'm agreeing with everyone else on here that she's a bit too wrinkly for a staffy pup, but not disputing that there's staffy in there, just maybe not 100% staffy. Maybe one of the parents wasn't 100% staffy, but looked like one to you??


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i have joined a staffy sight so cheers for ya comments: victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

SiUK said:


> whatever she is, shes a gorgeous puppy, id rather have a mastiff cross personally


me too quieter and more drooly

:flrt:

could there be a bit of amstaff rather than staffie bull terrier in there?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Doesn't look staffy to me either. 

I wouldn't have paid £100 for either - although they are very cute, I wouldn't line the pockets of an irresponsible breeder, if I wanted a purebred, I'd go to a responsible breeder who KC registered their pups, as then at least I'd know the bitch hadn't been bred from repeatedly or too young (the main reasons why naff breeders dont KC register their pups).

That £100 would have been better spent in a rescue, at least you'd get back up then, and not a breeder who'll sell you a mongrel as a purebred then bugger off to another country :lol2:

Good luck though - pretty pups no matter what they are :flrt:


----------



## Amazon29 (Feb 10, 2009)

kc registered doesnt mean the dog is pure breed either... you could of always got a rescue pup/dog. what ever she is a wish her a happy healthy life.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

im on staffy bull terrier nice board forum and they know the stuff and every one said its staff but cheers for your comments, got the advice i needed now people :2thumb:also £100 pound is top bargain i will keep you posted on pics as she grows so you know its no mastiff lol


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Doesn't look staffy to me either.
> 
> I wouldn't have paid £100 for either - although they are very cute, I wouldn't line the pockets of an irresponsible breeder, if I wanted a purebred, I'd go to a responsible breeder who KC registered their pups, as then at least I'd know the bitch hadn't been bred from repeatedly or too young (the main reasons why naff breeders dont KC register their pups).
> 
> ...


erm seing both dogs i was very happy with the purchase started a thread as i wanted to show her off and see if it was a red and people jumped and said mastif exc but like i say i am happy with the advice givin now:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nobody said it *was* a mastiff at all! What they said was that it *looked* like it could have mastiff in it because it seemed to have too much loose skin around the neck area, which isn't normal in staffy puppies.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Doesn't look staffy to me either.
> 
> I wouldn't have paid £100 for either - although they are very cute, I wouldn't line the pockets of an irresponsible breeder, if I wanted a purebred, I'd go to a responsible breeder who KC registered their pups, as then at least I'd know the bitch hadn't been bred from repeatedly or too young


 And how do you imagine KC checks or controls this? I know breeders who have papers belonging to buitches which never existed because they or their friends register a phantom bitch from each litter. This allows them to register puppies using that paperwork no matter whether it's the bitches first litter at 9 months old or whether she has had 8 litters in 4 years. The kennel club does nothing more than take money, make money and register. They make no checks at all.





> (the main reasons why naff breeders dont KC register their pups).


 a lot of really dodgy puppy farmers always register their puppies because the know that really naive people believe KC registration means something, like the mother has only had XX amount of litters, doesn't get bvred too early, doesn't have a litter every 6 months. In reality all this happens and all the puppies registered on false papers.



> That £100 would have been better spent in a rescue, at least you'd get back up then, and not a breeder who'll sell you a mongrel as a purebred then bugger off to another country :lol2:


given the massive numbers of staffies and staffy crosses in rescue, I agree with you there.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> im on staffy bull terrier nice board forum and they know the stuff and every one said its staff but cheers for your comments, got the advice i needed now people :2thumb:also £100 pound is top bargain i will keep you posted on pics as she grows so you know its no mastiff lol


which staffy bull terrier board was this? Were they seeing the same photos? No way is that dog a pure staff.


----------



## Amazon29 (Feb 10, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> which staffy bull terrier board was this? Were they seeing the same photos? No way is that dog a pure staff.


As long as you are happy with your pup- who cares? Hopefully he will be healthier for it!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Why would he be healthier not being a staffie?


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

id my staffie here read my thread


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just read your thread and noticed that a few people on there also suggested their could be mastiff in her.

Your post "_i'm so glad i joined this forum i was on another and i just got slated and abused realy about it being a mastiff and there was no staff in it i seing the parents and what lovly staffies they were(i never got paper) as the owner is movin abroad anshe only cost me £100 ps i got mixed up i ment like red, blue and bristol i am new to the tipe of colours ya can get my bad







"_

Isn't quite true though, is it? You didn't get *slated *and you didn't get *abused* about her being a mastiff at all! At least not as far as I could see. Suggestions were made that she could have mastiff in her - that was all and the same has been said on that forum.

At least if you think that was slating and abuse, you're reading a different thread to me!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Just read your thread and noticed that a few people on there also suggested their could be mastiff in her.
> 
> Your post "_i'm so glad i joined this forum i was on another and i just got slated and abused realy about it being a mastiff and there was no staff in it i seing the parents and what lovly staffies they were(i never got paper) as the owner is movin abroad anshe only cost me £100 ps i got mixed up i ment like red, blue and bristol i am new to the tipe of colours ya can get my bad image"_
> 
> ...



I went and looked at the post in the other forum too and was gobsmacked to hear what people on this foum are being accused off. The Op has told blatant lies too. Then all the people on the other forum have commiserated and basically said that none of the staffy owners on here know what they are talking about becuase it is a reptile forum:lol2:
I guess it's a case of asking around to enough people until you get the reply you want. Basically the OP bought a dog on the spur of the moment ithout doing any research, then wanted to know if what he'd bought was something rare, special and unusual and a 'bargain'. No doubt since he bought a bitch he has future ££££ in his eyes as he anticipates breeding yet more rare and wonderful pups from her and selling to more numpties which don't know a staff from a pair of socks.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> Just read your thread and noticed that a few people on there also suggested their could be mastiff in her.
> 
> Your post "_i'm so glad i joined this forum i was on another and i just got slated and abused realy about it being a mastiff and there was no staff in it i seing the parents and what lovly staffies they were(i never got paper) as the owner is movin abroad anshe only cost me £100 ps i got mixed up i ment like red, blue and bristol i am new to the tipe of colours ya can get my bad image"_
> 
> ...


If you read the bit on the last page of his thread where he says he will give us the link then watch everyone pile over and make themselves look stupid, that said to me that he was what he posted for, to cause a little board war and get some attention. The post on there by "onymee" sums up what any sensible person would say to him, regardless of where they came from, and if the people on that board had any sense (I don't hold out much hope considering the lack of common sense in some of 'em), they'd tell him you don't get a decent bred staffie for £100. :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah and he'd not be the first to have been "had" by the kind of breeder who'd let their dog out in the street and not know who the real dad was.

If this pup was 100% staffie it'd be registered. If it's not, then that says there's a reason behind it. Either the parents aren't full staffy, they're too young, or the bitch was caught by another dog.

Especially considering the "breeders" have said they're emigrating. Yeah right.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL on a side note, the amount of people that I've taken animals off for homing that use the emigration excuse, you'd think Britain would be practically unpopulated! Funny how you always end up seeing them a few weeks later when they say "Ohh we didn't go after all". As if they ever meant to! :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I dont think the staffie world will be that happy to have another "macho" pratt who cant string a sentence without the f-word in it, on the end of their breeds lead. Talk about fitting the stereotype!

Never mind.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> If you read the bit on the last page of his thread where he says he will give us the link then watch everyone pile over and make themselves look stupid, that said to me that he was what he posted for, to cause a little board war and get some attention. The post on there by "onymee" sums up what any sensible person would say to him, regardless of where they came from, and if the people on that board had any sense (I don't hold out much hope considering the lack of common sense in some of 'em), they'd tell him you don't get a decent bred staffie for £100. :lol2:


I didn't bother reading to the end, to be honest - wasn't worth it. The gist of what he was dong was clear enough before I got halfway through! He's obviously just a child!



reptile boy said:


> Ban me and remove my account coz its not worth mr know it alls gettin jelous and thinkin coz they use big words they know it all


:lol2: Don't forget to close the door on the way out! :whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you heard of the pm function? There are thousands of posts on here, the mods wont read your message unless someone points them towards it. Pm them and get them to remove your account, posting three times to ask for a ban is just being a big drama queen.

Tara!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No doubt your new wonder forum will be doing it soon too, cos I see your thread's been locked already! :lol2:

That's an auspicious start ! :whistling2:

BTW you don't need to have your account removed, just go away and don't come back - that's what sensible people do when they don't like what they hear.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry what just happend that was my little brother being very rude i am deeply sorry for the way he spoke and i hope you take my opolgie to heart sorry sorry for that i want to know how to change my account


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to point out that I am a Mrs Know-It-All, and I'm not "jelous" because I have the best dog in the world and I know it.

So ner ner ni ner ner.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

reptile boy said:


> sorry what just happend that was my little brother being very rude i am deeply sorry for the way he spoke and i hope you take my opolgie to heart sorry sorry for that i want to know how to change my account


:roll2: :hmm:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

reptile boy said:


> sorry what just happend that was my little brother being very rude i am deeply sorry for the way he spoke and i hope you take my opolgie to heart sorry sorry for that i want to know how to change my account


What a crock, it was you and you're just living up to the label of "chicken" that I gave you before when you gobbed off behind everyone's back and didn't dare say it to people's faces. Moron. 

For the record, you don't need to be banned to not be an active member, it's quite simple, you just don't come back. Not the brightest button, are we? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

once again sorry for my brother i do opologise for him he has really messed my rfuk thread up please can this thread be locked as it has some really bad comments sorry for him the little prick!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So, just out of curiosity was it your brother behind all the snidey comments on the staffie forum then??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Good point:2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> So, just out of curiosity was it your brother behind all the snidey comments on the staffie forum then??? :whistling2:


:lol2::notworthy::lol2:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

adlock:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Guess that means it was then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

:lol2::rotfl::liar:adlock:


There are to many good smilys around, im sorry but every one on here, yes can be harsh but in no way were they on either of the threads made towards this apparent staffy. 

what a shame though really is, but good luck with her in the future regardless what she is, how ever i must be one of those people who abused and slagged off because i also agreed IN A NICE WAY may i add that she did look as if she had mastif in here, because i my self own a pure staff and looked nothing like that as a pup...simple really on the note of been there done that.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The point is that we were all asked an opinion and gave it. Some of the posters own Staffies and some of don't. I personally don't own a staffie and never have but I have a friend who breeds and judges them and have met plenty in my life. All of use offered advice based on his photographs. If you don't see the dog, you can't be certain, so you give an opinion on the information given.

Just because the OP didn't appreciate the advice given, because he *wants* the dog to be a pure staffie, doesn't make it right to go on another forum and tell lies about what he's been told on here.

That's what's got my back up and I'm sure I speak for everyone else on this thread, who offered an opinion because they were asked!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> The point is that we were all asked an opinion and gave it. Some of the posters own Staffies and some of don't. I personally don't own a staffie and never have but I have a friend who breeds and judges them and have met plenty in my life. All of use offered advice based on his photographs. If you don't see the dog, you can't be certain, so you give an opinion on the information given.
> 
> Just because the OP didn't appreciate the advice given, because he *wants* the dog to be a pure staffie, doesn't make it right to go on another forum and tell lies about what he's been told on here.
> 
> That's what's got my back up and I'm sure I speak for everyone else on this thread, who offered an opinion because they were asked!


 
this is exacly how i see it shame really, then trys to make out its not him lmao! how immature!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

THEN PM A MOD...AND GET IT LOCKED YOU TWONK how annoying o_0 

you have been advised of this


----------

